# Any good ones near Wisbech?



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Will be here in September and would love to know if there are any good coffee places near here? Thanks.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I work in Wisbech, it is a good coffee desert.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think there is anything good at all in Wisbech!

Norwich, Cambridge and Bury aren't too far. Too far to travel for just a coffee, but for a day out worthwhile.


----------



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

There is Three Counties Deli & Coffee shop in Long Sutton. Nice place, great food and the coffee was good too. If I remember correctly they use Limini Coffee. Not too far from Wisbech.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Phil_ said:


> There is Three Counties Deli & Coffee shop in Long Sutton. Nice place, great food and the coffee was good too. If I remember correctly they use Limini Coffee. Not too far from Wisbech.


Thanks. That sounds dooable


----------

